# New Pup



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

The ole trusty Brittany is getting up there in age and slowing down, so it was time to get him a little brother. About a week an a half ago we added a new family member, Apache's Smoking Colt aka Colt to the family! He's a 10 week old Llewellin setter from Mad River Llewellins in Dayton. He's already one of the most loving and intelligent puppies I've ever been around. And as you can see in the second pic, he's got it in his blood! Funny to see how differently he interacts with the world around him at 10 weeks than our rescue mutt does at 5 years. Anyone who thinks a good bird dog isn't born with it is crazy.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Beautiful pup!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

ReadHeaded Hunter said:


> The ole trusty Brittany is getting up there in age and slowing down, so it was time to get him a little brother. About a week an a half ago we added a new family member, Apache's Smoking Colt aka Colt to the family! He's a 10 week old Llewellin setter from Mad River Llewellins in Dayton. He's already one of the most loving and intelligent puppies I've ever been around. And as you can see in the second pic, he's got it in his blood! Funny to see how differently he interacts with the world around him at 10 weeks than our rescue mutt does at 5 years. Anyone who thinks a good bird dog isn't born with it is crazy.
> 
> View attachment 479038
> View attachment 479039


You're doggone right they're born with it...2 of my friends got new pups this year,one a German Wirehair and the other a Black Lab...the pointer is GREAT with almost all natural ability and is very steady...the Lab did 35 water retrieves at 8mos. old in North Dakota this season and there were multiple double marks to do...never lost a duck...firm believer in proper breeding for ability...by the way THAT is a GREAT looking setter...I'm jealous...


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

sweet


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Good looking pup


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Beautiful pup!!

Mike


----------



## Buckeye33 (May 18, 2021)

I don’t believe that I’ve ever seen one of those. That’s a beautiful dog.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Good lookin pup


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Nothing cuter than a Setter pup!


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

I LIKE Colt!! Good luck and put the time in!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Beauty! I bet the old Brit is just dieing to show him “the ropes”! Buy my dog trainning collars in the Marketplace.(I’ve heard those can be “big runners”!) My grandfather in Va. had several Llews, loved them!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Good looking pup. That is the breed that I have planned to be after in a few short years for my ‘retirement dog‘. My last great bird hunting dog never got all the hunting opportunity she was entitled to, she got a good bit but not enough, so I swore off that type of deprivation until I retire. Nice work in an outstanding choice in breeds, can’t wait for mine.


----------



## NotoriousVIC (Oct 12, 2014)

Can’t beat a setter! Handsome pup.


----------

